# Toro 824 38080 correct auger belt



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

today when i was using my toro 824, i noticed the auger belt slipping with the slush at the end of the driveway, im not sure if it was from water getting on the belts or just a loose belt. the engine has been replaced with a honda clone, making it hard to find the correct belt. i currently have a cogged belt on it from an auto store. does anybody know what the correct size would be?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the belt you went to the auto store for is more than likely not a fractional hp belt. take a piece of twine wrap it around the pulleys and get a general idea of length of the size u need. and take it to the local hardware store to get the right kind of belt.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

whats a fractional hp belt?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

43128 said:


> whats a fractional hp belt?


A power rated belt meant to withstand high torque and constant engagement and disengagement. They are usually Kevlar or Aramid cord reinforced.


----------

